# Offshore trolling



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

Trolling for pelagics, big kings ect. I know how/ what to troll but is there special places that produced better bites trolling near (1-15ft) surface? Over wrecks, near drop offs? Just don't want to waste time and gas out there pulling ballyhoo if I'm likely gonna get SKUNKED! Thanks guys


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Might help to know where you will be putting out of? But, yes- stick to structure. Anything like the Baldwin Trolling Corridor, weed lines, etc... Any depth works, as long as the "structure" or feature you are trolling in the vicinity of holds bait fish and other predators.


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

Off orange beach or Pensacola mostly


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

BeachinSharks said:


> Off orange beach or Pensacola mostly


 
Ok- OB, Perdido Pass... and not really knowing how far out you want to get..... All the public stuff could produce some nice King Mackerel there- and if you are lucky, a few other pelagics. As a matter of fact, we have caught some NICE kings just off the beach in June! 
Also, there have been a couple mahi caught at the pier lately, so no telling whats out there right now. 
The Three Mile Barge, Culverts, and Minton Reefs are within the 3 mile range. At 7-8nm is the Baldwin Trolling Corridor and Allen Reef. Then out beyond the 12 nm mark is the 12 mile buoy and a plethora of artificial reef deployments, as well as the LuLu. 
If you need a sure hit on some modest sized King Mackerel, stop at the 12 Mile Buoy and drift a cigar minnow near it! 




 
There are also a lot of locations coming out of Pensacola to try around. Maybe one of the guys in Pensacola will suggest a couple- so I won't hog the thread.
Hope you found this information useful- be sure to check out our other videos on youtube- and drop in and see Chris at Sams Stop N Shop on Canal Rd for tips and suggestions.
Mike


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks so much Mike. Great tips. Looks like I just need to find some offshore numbers and go for it!


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

BeachinSharks said:


> Trolling for pelagics, big kings ect. I know how/ what to troll but is there special places that produced better bites trolling near (1-15ft) surface? Over wrecks, near drop offs? Just don't want to waste time and gas out there pulling ballyhoo if I'm likely gonna get SKUNKED! Thanks guys


Ballyhoo behind an Islander head trolled back a ways, sink pretty good with an "S" trolling pattern.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

BeachinSharks said:


> Thanks so much Mike. Great tips. Looks like I just need to find some offshore numbers and go for it!


Just sayin', but you do know that Alabama has about 2,000 public numbers, don't you?

The trolling corridor has produced some nice kings, but this time of year they tend to be close in, so I would not pass up the chambers and three mile barge if I put in at Boggy Point. The farewell buoy can even produce at this time of year.

http://www.outdooralabama.com/artificial-reefs


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks guys, 

Yes was gonna go with the ballyhoo troll maybe one just below the surface and would it be a good idea to throw a ballyhoo same rig on a downrigger 30ft down or so? I know and am comfortable with rigging them. 

Maybe 4-6 knots?


----------

